# 1965 Sears Starliner valuation



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 3, 2018)

I need a couple of opinions on the valuation of an old Starliner I'm working on. The pics are pre-cleanup. It's getting a full tuneup and polish. The frame is 100% chrome. I've got whitewalls, red grips and red pedals waiting to go on, as well as red white and blue streamers. It's complete with patina here and there. My goal is to finish it by July 4th. Thanks!

This is the only comparison I can find. Nothing on Ebay or Craigslist.

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1331


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 3, 2018)

Looks like she will clean up nice. Nice leather saddle, Brooks?


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 3, 2018)

bikerbluz said:


> Looks like she will clean up nice. Nice leather saddle, Brooks?



 More than likely. I got it from a swap meet a few months ago. The original owner put the tires and a weird cushy seat on it. I can't wait for the makeover.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Are you looking for a valuation--what its worth or an evaluation--what is correct/incorrect? V/r Shawn


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 6, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Are you looking for a valuation--what its worth or an evaluation--what is correct/incorrect? V/r Shawn




The prior. How much it’s worth. Admittedly, it’s premature to ask. Not cleaned up yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2018)

You might do better where you are but I sold a nicer girls bike with tank light and got $75. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey there! Welcome to the CABE!

I have never seen or heard of a Sears Starliner. I really want to research this model now, because I always loved space race era style.

Value is somewhat hard to determine on this, due to lack of sales history. Based on similar girls bikes, I would say $75 as is, $125 mint. Here is my evaluation:

- Missing tail light (likely same as a Spaceliner tail light)
- Incorrect seat (again, probably similar to a Spaceliner seat)


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 7, 2018)

partsguy said:


> Hey there! Welcome to the CABE!
> 
> I have never seen or heard of a Sears Starliner. I really want to research this model now, because I always loved space race era style.
> 
> ...





Time to put on my salesman hat!


----------



## BrentP (Jun 8, 2018)

There's no such thing as a Starliner.  Somebody made some mods to a '64/'65 Ladies Deluxe Spaceliner (Model 46911), and labeled their creation a Starliner using stick-on letters.  You can verify this by looking at the serial number on the rear dropout and comparing it to the serial numbers listed in The Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference.

Here's what it would have looked like originally.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/90887807@N06/sets/72157632208715924 

You can read more about them in The Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference (stickied at the top of this forum).

As far as what it's worth.... IMHO, probably around $50 because so many of the key original components are missing (teardrop fender reflector, rear light, original tank with horn and light, seat).


----------

